# Kidney transplant evaluation



## suepinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

The Urologist that I bill for does kidney transplants and was told by a colleage that there is a specific CPT for a pre-transplant evaluation.  He said there is no fee schedule for it, that the provider can set his own fee. Perhaps this is an unlisted or new code?  I have always billed with an appropriate outpatient E&M. Does anyone know this code?

Thanks, 
Sue


----------



## Rosemary Udai (Jan 6, 2013)

*Pre-Evaluation Kidney transplant*

Hi sue,

       There is a code for Special Evaluation and Management services. 99455 Work related or
medical disability examination by the treating physician. I hope this will work for you,if not please let me know.I myself,studying for certification,new to this profession.

Sincerely,
Rosemary


----------

